# Recent trouble with Kidde hardwired smoke and co alarms



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Had that back in November, nuisance chirping. Just bought all new batteries and replaced them all and this was in the course of the final.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep had some problems with them also, took back to wholesaler and they covered it under warranty, something about power surges can cause problems in the CO detectors.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

No nuisance trips, but we just finished a large home and failed final insppection because one detector would not set all the others off. It would receive 12 volt signal and beep ffine, but would not trigger the other smokes with it's output


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No nuisance trips, but we just finished a large home and failed final insppection because one detector would not set all the others off. It would receive 12 volt signal and beep ffine, but would not trigger the other smokes with it's output


How many smoke detectors on one circuit? I believe most manufacturers have a limit. Could all be a fabrication of my imagination though too...


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

A while back when I first started using the all in ones I had a problem and come to find out that they had been recalled. Now I run into people interconnecting them to older incompatible units causing problems.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

running dummy said:


> How many smoke detectors on one circuit? I believe most manufacturers have a limit. Could all be a fabrication of my imagination though too...


I think Kidde limits to 12 or 13 with two of those being combo co/smoke.


----------

